# Umsonst Surfen mit einem O2 Preapide SurfStick!



## hulkhardy1 (10. September 2010)

Ich hab jetzt keine Ahnung ob sich das schon rumgesprochen hat aber es gibt momentan eine Aktion bei O2 das man für einen Monat ohne bezahlung surfen kann. Man schickt eine SMS an die 5667 mit dem Inhalt "START SURFFREE" und nach einer bestägigungs SMS von O2 schickt man wieder an die 5667 "JA SURFFREE" und schon gehts los, viel Spass!


----------



## S3l3ct (12. September 2010)

Oh das trifft sich ja gut.
1 Monat umsonst Surfen ist ne nette Sache. Habs eben probiert und es funktioniert ohne Probleme


----------



## Skysnake (13. September 2010)

Ihr müsst aber auch ans kündigen denken, bzw GENAU das kleingedruckte lesen. Da ist IMMER nen Hacken an der Sache, wodurch man schnell nen 100er los ist, weil man nen Vertrag eingeht, der fortgeführt wird nach dem Monat, aber dann halt richtig Asche kostet.

Ich wär bei sowas immer sehr sehr sehr sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## Maggats (13. September 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ihr müsst aber auch ans kündigen denken, bzw GENAU das kleingedruckte lesen. Da ist IMMER nen Hacken an der Sache, wodurch man schnell nen 100er los ist, weil man nen Vertrag eingeht, der fortgeführt wird nach dem Monat, aber dann halt richtig Asche kostet.
> 
> Ich wär bei sowas immer sehr sehr sehr sehr vorsichtig.



in diesem fall gibt es allerdings keinen haken. man bekommt als bestandskunde 1 monat lang das internet pack m (200 mb) gratis. danach läuft das pack einfach aus und verlängert sich nicht automatisch. hatte es selber vor ein paar monaten.


----------



## GPHENOM (13. September 2010)

Ich hab das auch vor ein paar Monaten gemacht und kurz vor ende hab ich ne SMS bekommen das es bald ausläuft und dann war auch alles vorbei.
O² ist da sehr freundlich.


----------

